# Peru honeymoon photos (muchos NNC)



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Here's a few of my pics from my two week honeymoon in Peru. There's no cycling, but seeing how this is essentially a photo forum, I thought you all might enjoy. I''ve omitted pics of me and the wifey smooching.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Even more . . .


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I said "muchos."


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Just a couple more. 

And, of course, a staute for MB1.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

most excellent! some day i must go to Machu Picchu.
i like your composition and the color are quite vivid.
were those Llama or Alpaca?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

cwg_at_opc said:


> most excellent! some day i must go to Machu Picchu.
> i like your composition and the color are quite vivid.
> were those Llama or Alpaca?


Thanks. 

Macchu Picchu (spelling?) was a bit like the Falls of Iguazu in that both are really touristy but so amazing that you don't care. But get there early nonetheless. 

They are llamas. They apparently have a herd that lives on the ruins, keeping the grass down. We did see a lot of alpaca herds in the high valleys.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

Really cool photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics. That one with the ladder/steps going up looks like a tough climb.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, what a trip and nice photos. You have got to tell us about that ladder.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Brings back lots and lots of memories my ex-wife was from Quito, Ecuador SA. Spent a lot of time down there and loved every minute never made it across to peru but I'm sure yo now not a real good relationship between the 2 countries. Anyways great picts thanks for bringing back many good times.

Ray Still


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, that place looks like a photographers paradise. Very beautiful stuff.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very vertical. Very exotic. Very beautiful.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 

What does a brother have to do to get a sticky in here?

Edit: gracias.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice pix and thanks for posting. May you live happily ever after.!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo,

Looks like you are having a great trip. Congrats on getting hitched also.

My favorite pic of the bunch









If you get a little homesick for Colorado visit my pics from this weekend
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=140394


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Really nice pix. Looks like you had a great time, and 2 weeks makes it that much better.

What made you decide on Peru?


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

beautiful. what a way to consummate a new marriage.

btw....what purpose do those stone penises serve?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> What made you decide on Peru?


I've always wanted to go--the lady too. I'm fluent in Spanish, so we were able to meet locals and whatnot.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

the_dude said:


> btw....what purpose do those stone penises serve?


This article describes it pretty well. 

http://travel.nytimes.com/2006/03/21/arts/design/21inca.html


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome pics and congrats on the hitchment...

My fiance and I have a friend who has been teaching in Peru and is writing grants to build a cultural center in a smaller town there (she also married a Peruvian while there)...by cultural center, I mean a school to give a way for the indigenous to continue teaching their traditions, sort of cultural preservation I guess...not a christian mission type thing is what I'm saying...NTTAWWT.

Anywho, so the fiance and I may find ourselves travelling there at some point...but for our honeymoon this September we're staying closer to home due to time/fundage.

How long was the trip from DIA? Did the trip end up being very spendy...if you don't mind the nosiness...?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> Anywho, so the fiance and I may find ourselves travelling there at some point...but for our honeymoon this September we're staying closer to home due to time/fundage.
> 
> How long was the trip from DIA? Did the trip end up being very spendy...if you don't mind the nosiness...?


We used a lot of would-be-wedding money on the trip, which is pretty much why we were able to go. Plane tickets to Peru from Colorado are in the $800 to 1,000 per person range, which was the main expense. Two hours to Houston and six more hours to Lima (not including layovers). We probably spent around $1,000 on top of that over the course of two weeks on lodging (we stayed at nicer places just above the bottom bin, about $20 to $35 a night, often times with hot water) nice dining (hey, we were on our honeymoon) and tours/buses etc. We flew from Lima to Cusco and from Arequipa to Lima as well, adding another $550. You can take the bus for a lot cheaper, but it takes a lot longer (i.e. 2 hours versus 20 hours). You could do it a lot cheaper, but, like I said, it was free money.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Pablo said:


> We used a lot of would-be-wedding money on the trip, which is pretty much why we were able to go. Plane tickets to Peru from Colorado are in the $800 to 1,000 per person range, which was the main expense. Two hours to Houston and six more hours to Lima (not including layovers). We probably spent around $1,000 on top of that over the course of two weeks on lodging (we stayed at nicer places just above the bottom bin, about $20 to $35 a night, often times with hot water) nice dining (hey, we were on our honeymoon) and tours/buses etc. We flew from Lima to Cusco and from Arequipa to Lima as well, adding another $550. You can take the bus for a lot cheaper, but it takes a lot longer (i.e. 2 hours versus 20 hours). You could do it a lot cheaper, but, like I said, it was free money.


Doesn't sound bad at all...seems you guys travel the way we do...a very small, but prudent, step above dirtbaggery...after an 18 hour bus ride from Chiang Mai to BKK with no AC, I will be paying up on future trips...though airplanes in small countries scare me...

Feel free to post more pics, we won't be offended.

I'll share some pics from my honeymoon when I get them...3-4 days in Sooke, BC kayaking, hiking, etc. after we get hitched up in the fiance's home town of Port Townsend, WA on the Sound...:thumbsup:


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Nice work Pablo, well done on the photo's.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, more bicis would be more better, but I think we can forgive the missing bikes being as the world never has enough pics of the Andes. Thanks for the post.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

stunning. peru is on my short list.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow beautifull peru...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful stuff.

I really like the fifth photo.

It's like a shining path to ....................................


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> I really like the fifth photo.
> 
> It's like a shining path to ....................................


Great reference! Sendero Luminoso.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW nice pictures!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice. I spent three summer in Peru, but all my time was on the south coast. Never did make it to the altiplano.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

That looks like an incredibly awesome trip! What a great way to spend an honeymoon.

However, I've got to ask... where's the "Muchos NNC"?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pablo said:


> ...And, of course, a staute for MB1.


Well, ok then!

Congrats on the marrage and thanks for the post. We intend to go back to Peru with our bikes-someday.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> We intend to go back to Peru with our bikes-someday.


Thanks. Me too. Be prepared for climbing, climbing, and even more climbing.


----------

